# Kantenglättung mit 'Levels'



## oerks (1. September 2007)

Hallo!

Ich habe ein Problem mit einem Objekt, dessen Kanten ich mit Gausscher Unschaerfe und Levels nicht zufriedenstellend glätten kann. Es handelt sich dabei um eine Krone. Ich habe schon verschiedene Unschaerfestaerken probiert (was wenig geaendert hat) und bei Levels habe ich das Problem, dass (ich kann es nicht anders ausdruecken) die schwarzen senkrechten Streifen an denen man die 3 Regler ausrichtet so weit rechts angeordnet sind, dass ich nicht mehr genügend Spielraum für die Regler habe...
Ich wäre demjenigen, der mir beim Schärfen helfen kann, sehr dankbar. Ich habe dazu die *.psd in einer *.zip hochgeladen (garantiert virenfrei). Ein Kenner sollte sich in der *.psd eigentlich sofort zurechtfinden.
Es wäre nett, wenn man mir dann auch mitteilen würde wie genau das perfekte Glätten der Kanten erreicht wurde. Die Kanten dürfen am Ende unter keinen Umständen gerissen sein, die Krone wird Teil eines Logos werden...
Ich bedanke mich schon jetzt für die hoffentlich zahlreichen Beiträge und eure Unterstützung. 

MfG
Stefan

P.S.: Keep up the good work!


----------



## Alexander Groß (1. September 2007)

An deiner Stelle würde ich das ganze als Form anlegen. Also mit dem Zeichenstift die Umrisse nachzeichnen. Die inneren Bereiche mit "von Pfadbereich abziehen".

Dann nur die Hälfte, den Rest spiegelt man später und verbindet beide Formen. Das ist der sauberste Weg und du kannst danach skalieren wie du lustig bist. Allerdings wäre eine etwas größere Vorlage dafür von Vorteil.


Alex

EDIT: Ich hab mal auf die Schnelle (ja ich weiß das schreiben alle) etwas zusammengepfuscht  Ist nicht sauber aber verdeutlicht vielleicht wohin die Reise gehen kann


----------



## Neo300 (27. Januar 2009)

Hallo

Würd gern auch wissen wie das geht allerdings hab ich null plan was ne form anlegen is oder was ich da nachzeichnen soll oder sonst was


----------



## Another (27. Januar 2009)

Steht doch praktisch da: Form = Umriss. Zeichne den Umriss deines Bildes mit dem Pfadwerkzeug nach. Danach kannste damit in Photoshop ( oder noch besser in Illustrator, wenn es sich um ein Logo/Wappen/etc. handelt, einfach ex-/im-portieren ) machen was dir lieb ist. 

Seine Erklärung bezog sich nur noch darauf, dass wenn dein Bild/what ever, symetrisch ist, bräuchtest du nur die Hälfte zu zeichnen und es danach bspw. duplizieren, horrizontal spiegeln und das zweite mit dem ersten verbinden, um dir Zeit zu sparen.

gl&hf


----------



## Neo300 (28. Januar 2009)

Versteh nich wirklich was ich da wo auswählen soll ich möchte doch nur diese häsliche stufen hir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 weg bekomme :-(


----------



## Alexander Groß (28. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

beschreibe bitte erst einmal was genau du bis jetzt gemacht hast. In welchem Zusammenhang steht das ganze mit dem von dir geposteten Bildausschnitt?


Alex


----------



## Ex1tus (28. Januar 2009)

Neo300 hat gesagt.:


> Versteh nich wirklich was ich da wo auswählen soll ich möchte doch nur diese häsliche stufen hir
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Im Endeffekt geht es darum das Bild mehr oder weniger in eine Vektorgrafik umzuwandeln. Dies geht entweder eingeschränkt in PS mit dem Pfadwerkzeug, in Illustrator per Pfadwerkzeug oder per Automatismus mit vectormagic oder im Illu, wobei das natürlich nicht so tolle Ergebnisse liefert.


----------



## Neo300 (28. Januar 2009)

das ist ein auschit eines headers ich haber zu erst dern hinter grund gelb gemacht und danach mit einem grafiktablet die roten stellen mit einem 1px pinsel mit der farbe schwarz gezeichnet den innenliegenden bereich mit dem füllwerkzeug  rot gefärbt und den schwarzen rand dan ebenfalls es liegen daher keine ebenen vor sondern es ist alles auf einer ebene.



vectormagic hat dies genauso gemacht wie ich es haben wolte danke.


----------

